# F150 Ecoboost-With Max Tow Package



## JOEANDCHRISTY

traded my 2010 F150, 5.4L V-8 for a 13 ecoboost, max tow package. What a difference in towing my 310TB. No more worrys carring the toys, gas mileage even better.


----------



## wrangler

JOEANDCHRISTY said:


> traded my 2010 F150, 5.4L V-8 for a 13 ecoboost, max tow package. What a difference in towing my 310TB. No more worrys carring the toys, gas mileage even better.


How do you like your 310tb Any problems with it so far.


----------



## NDKoze

I have the same truck, but have only towed my camper from her storage across town. The real test will be this weekend which will be my first time pulling the 32' SOB camper on the highway.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Nothing but praises on how well my Ecoboost F-150 tows too!


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY

wrangler said:


> traded my 2010 F150, 5.4L V-8 for a 13 ecoboost, max tow package. What a difference in towing my 310TB. No more worrys carring the toys, gas mileage even better.


How do you like your 310tb Any problems with it so far.
[/quote]
Dealer dropped H2O tank and secured d - rings to frame for me. A window shade is giving me fits but overall very happy


----------



## Pop up graduate

JOEANDCHRISTY said:


> traded my 2010 F150, 5.4L V-8 for a 13 ecoboost, max tow package. What a difference in towing my 310TB. No more worrys carring the toys, gas mileage even better.


I just picked up the same truck but in a 2014 vintage. Love the truck but haven't put 150 miles on the clock yet. It will be after our beach trip this June when I have the break in out of the way. How is your mileage when towing? I'm not expecting great numbers on fuel so much as the torque applied at lower RPM's through 6 gears instead of 4!

-Kevin


----------



## venatic

I've had my truck now for 2 years and still love the power it has pulling my camper.


----------



## DFG

I have a 2012 S/C Ecoboost, 6.5 ft bed, HD Payload and max tow package. Pulling a 2012 Outback 301BQ. No issues and would purchase the same configuration again.


----------



## Duanesz

Yup I pull a 312bh pulls great. I have max tow package too. The only thing I want to do is get rid of P-rated tires. With that upgrade it will be a great tow vehicle.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Duanesz said:


> Yup I pull a 312bh pulls great. I have max tow package too. The only thing I want to do is get rid of P-rated tires. With that upgrade it will be a great tow vehicle.


Switching to load range E tires will make a big (positive) difference in how well your F-150 handles when towing. It will make your truck's ride feel more rough.......oh well. Might be a good idea to make that change prior to your long trip down south.


----------



## Pop up graduate

Pop up graduate said:


> traded my 2010 F150, 5.4L V-8 for a 13 ecoboost, max tow package. What a difference in towing my 310TB. No more worrys carring the toys, gas mileage even better.


I just picked up the same truck but in a 2014 vintage. Love the truck but haven't put 150 miles on the clock yet. It will be after our beach trip this June when I have the break in out of the way. How is your mileage when towing? I'm not expecting great numbers on fuel so much as the torque applied at lower RPM's through 6 gears instead of 4!

-Kevin
[/quote]

Now that I see a pic of your truck in the Photo Gallery...It looks like one I almost closed the deal on at a Ford dealer near Des Moines. It disappeared from their inventory around the same time of your original post. Might it be the same one?

-Kevin


----------



## Jay Tee

Just read an interesting article in Consumer Reports regarding the brand new F150 and it's ability to tow a 5500 pound trailer.
Technology is really moving these small engines along.
The article can be found at: http://consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/09/can-the-ford-f-150-2-7-liter-really-tow/index.htm
Don't know if you have to be a subscriber or not, but in summary the new F-150 is a viable towing option except for the weight ratio (can't imagine towing anything bigger than about 5000 pounds with that little truck).


----------



## Todd&Regan

With an all aluminum body, the 2015 F-150 will be really light for a full size truck. Ford advertises that it will have increased payload and towing capabilities. I dispute the increased towing capability claim. Would you rather tow a 8000 pound camper with a truck weighs 4800 lbs or 5500 lbs? To me it's a matter of physics......the lighter the truck, the more leverage a heavy trailer will have over the truck. I'm a Ford guy, but this aluminum truck will be a difficult sell to many.


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY

took a trip along the Mississippi a week ago and had a little trouble with the wind. the anti sway control kicked in a couple of times. quite the suprise. felt just like the traction control on slippery winter roads. had one driver go around me then started weaving back and forth. some people thumb down???? i wasnt the only vehicle swaying, truckers etc. direct broad side wind felt like 40MPH gusts.


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY

JOEANDCHRISTY said:


> took a trip along the Mississippi a week ago and had a little trouble with the wind. the anti sway control kicked in a couple of times. quite the suprise. felt just like the traction control on slippery winter roads. had one driver go around me then started weaving back and forth. some people thumb down???? i wasnt the only vehicle swaying, truckers etc. direct broad side wind felt like 40MPH gusts.


The wind isn't the only cause to my problems.
After reading forums and some research i have concluded that the sway problem is caused by my P rated tires. Will need to upgrade to 10 ply (E). Too bad Ford doesnt consider everything when one purchases a Tow vehicle with 'Max Tow Package'


----------



## Troutman

On my 2012 Ecoboost, maxtow pickup I replaced the shocks with Bilsteins and added supersprings. When it came time to get new tires, I bought LT load range E. It feels like the addition of these tires has made more improvement to the handling of my truck without the trailer, and improved towing even more. Couldn't be happier. If I had it to do again, the LT tires would be the first mod. I did.


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY

Troutman said:


> On my 2012 Ecoboost, maxtow pickup I replaced the shocks with Bilsteins and added supersprings. When it came time to get new tires, I bought LT load range E. It feels like the addition of these tires has made more improvement to the handling of my truck without the trailer, and improved towing even more. Couldn't be happier. If I had it to do again, the LT tires would be the first mod. I did.


after careful research and blasting my ford salesman, i am upgrading to the Michelin tire package $1200ish for 4


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY

JOEANDCHRISTY said:


> On my 2012 Ecoboost, maxtow pickup I replaced the shocks with Bilsteins and added supersprings. When it came time to get new tires, I bought LT load range E. It feels like the addition of these tires has made more improvement to the handling of my truck without the trailer, and improved towing even more. Couldn't be happier. If I had it to do again, the LT tires would be the first mod. I did.


after careful research and blasting my ford salesman, i am upgrading to the Michelin tire package $1200ish for 4
[/quote]
it was more like $1600 with $75 mail in rebate. drove 450 miles on Missouri roads this past weekend and what a difference these tires made. money well spent.


----------



## Kelvininin

Finally had the opportunity to go camping, thus taking our new to us 2006 28KRS out. We didn't have a bike loaded in the front so she was a little tongue light compared to fully loaded but my 2011 Ecoboosted F150 Super Cab 4x4 with standard tow package and 3.55 gears made quick and easy work of dragging around the TT. I am besides myself with how well the truck towed the camper.

Simply put I do not believe there is a better 1/2 truck out there for towing.

This was our first weekend RVing, beats tent camping with a toddler for sure.


----------



## Bart Youngblood

Todd&Regan said:


> With an all aluminum body, the 2015 F-150 will be really light for a full size truck. Ford advertises that it will have increased payload and towing capabilities. I dispute the increased towing capability claim. Would you rather tow a 8000 pound camper with a truck weighs 4800 lbs or 5500 lbs? To me it's a matter of physics......the lighter the truck, the more leverage a heavy trailer will have over the truck. I'm a Ford guy, but this aluminum truck will be a difficult sell to many.


Dredging up a slightly old topic....

Towing stability is primarily affected by wheelbase, while you don't want an overly light tow vehicle, the main force on the tow vehicle is the rotational torque on the hitch. As long as the frame is solid, and you have good braking, a lighter truck of the same wheelbase as a heavier one will tow just as well within reason (eg., enough weight to keep the trailer from lifting the steering wheels off the ground!). Perhaps the one limiting factor may be in very strong crosswinds, in which case it may not be smart towing something with a large cross section like a camper anyway.

I agree that Ford slipped up putting P rated tires on these trucks with the Max Tow package, but I guess their market research suggested that most people buying anything less than the max payload package wouldn't care for the harsher ride on a half ton truck when they're not towing.


----------



## fishinroc25

Duanesz said:


> Yup I pull a 312bh pulls great. I have max tow package too. The only thing I want to do is get rid of P-rated tires. With that upgrade it will be a great tow vehicle.


Hi Duanesz. I know this is a very old thread, but hoping your still on here. What is your feedback 4 years later on the Ford F-150 Ecoboost with your Outback 312bh? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd&Regan

Looks like Duanesz hasn't logged into this forum since Oct. 2014. Here was my experience since I last posted on this thread....nearly 4 years ago! After one season of towing our 301BQ with the 2012 F-150 Ecoboost, I traded that truck for a 2012 F-250 PSD. Overall I was not happy with how the truck handled while towing, although the power from the 3.5 Ecoboost pulled well. I upgraded to load range E tires, added Timbren SES, and used a Blue Ox sway-pro hitch. Still the truck felt really heavy, and towing in winds was a horrible experience. I had to face the reality that I was overloading my F-150 with my Outback. What a world of difference it made going to a F-250! Due to my experience, I have to say that towing a 312BH with any half-ton truck is a bad idea since a 312BH is even longer and heavier then my 301BQ.

Todd


----------

